# GIK Pillar and D1 Special



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We recently had the pleasure of having these 2 products reviewed in Enjoy The Music

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0309/gik_pillar_d1.htm

Jason liked them so much he ended up buying all of the review samples. That's always the highest form of flattery for a manufacturer. :bigsmile: 

To celebrate, we're offering 10% off on both of these products through the end of March. There isn't a code on the website for the discount so we'll have to process orders over the phone or by sending a PayPal invoice.

Drop me a note if you have any questions.

Bryan


----------



## DOMC (Mar 17, 2010)

I just finished installing all my gik stuff. Such a different room now. Such well made stuff.


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey Bryan... that link doesn't seem to work for me.

Pep


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure what's up. I just clicked it and it worked just fine. If you're interested in something, drop me a PM and I'll be happy to work with you.

Bryan


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Seems to be working now... thanks.
Pep


----------



## HTFanboi1200 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link Brian, I'm looking to treat my HT room and will research the GIK line thanks!


----------



## kBiz (Jan 17, 2010)

That's great - good article on the importance of treating the space. Would've liked to see some pics of the process. Do a lot of manufacturers recommend filling the backs of their diffusers? It does seem to make sense, so why not make them filled in?


----------



## oyo (Jan 25, 2011)

My guess is that leaving them unfilled makes them more flexible and tunable to the various acoustic spaces they will be used in.
It is possible to over-treat a room and take the life out of it.


----------

